# Tree House



## Dave Buckley (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a request for a permit to build a tree house to live in. Looked on you tube some of these tree houses are pretty crazy with electric, plumbing and cooking.  Looking for any info code or zoning.


----------



## steveray (Jun 9, 2015)

You are going to need an engineer at least, non prescriptive construction...zoning is "unique" to your town, borough, county, whatever, so check with them.....Hopefully a slow growing tree that way you don't have to extend your plumbing and electrical every year....


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2015)

is this for a resident to use

or rental???

Zoning is in your cities ahj

How they going to sprinkle it???

Meet IRC requirements


----------



## Dave Buckley (Jun 9, 2015)

Good info did not consider having to extend the plumbing and electric due to tree growth.


----------



## Dave Buckley (Jun 9, 2015)

To be used as a single family house.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 9, 2015)

Call it what it is, a Play House.

R105.2 Work exempt from permit.

One-story detached accessory structures used as tool and storage sheds, playhouses and similar uses, provided the floor area does not exceed 200 square feet (18.58 m2).

Get a site plan and make sure it is under 200 sq ft of floor space and walk away from it

Or have them get an engineer

http://www.thetreehouseguide.com/planning.htm


Don't consider making an official planning application unless you are properly prepared. Getting a building permit is hard going for a treehouse. You will need a structural engineer who is prepared to validate the strength of the design, which is not easy. Treehouses are much more dynamic in their support and movement and so are difficult to quantify into real stress and strain measurements.

Keeping the size and design a little restricted demonstrates that the treehouse is a 'temporary structure', the magic words. Convincing the authorities of this label is important to help negate the need for a building permit. Remember, sheds don't need permits so be prepared to describe the treehouse as such. Temporary structures usually have height restrictions (eg, fifteen feet in some places) which you are quite likely to breach building in a tree. Unfortunately there's little you can do about that, other than hiding the offending parts.

Avoid fitted electricity and plumbing. You will be giving the impression that the building is to be used as accommodation, and that is simply not the route down which you want to travel. Your treehouse must not appear to be a potential dwelling. Many, many restrictions will apply if it does appear to be occupied or if the intent is there. You can always run an extension lead for electricity up there as another 'temporary' measure.


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2015)

So how big of lot is this going on???

Residential area or middle of nowhere?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 9, 2015)

Dave Buckley said:
			
		

> To be used as a single family house.


Engineer. engineer , engineer

Oh BTW did I mention they will need an engineer


----------



## fatboy (Jun 9, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Engineer. engineer , engineerOh BTW did I mention they will need an engineer


Let me repeat.........


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 9, 2015)

And someone who really knows about trees for strength and stability. For full time occupancy as a dwelling reliable and safe structure support is necessary.


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2015)

Give the pros a call for advice

I am sure they will talk to you and give you real life experiences to include dealing with cities

http://www.treehouseworkshop.com/index.html

http://www.nelsontreehousesupply.com/contact.html


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 9, 2015)

> Hopefully a slow growing tree that way you don't have to extend your plumbing and electrical every year....


A tree does not grow from the bottom up. If you place a sign on a tree 4 feet above the ground. twenty years later that sign will still be only 4 feet above the ground. Tree trunks and branches will get bigger in circumference and "swallow small object that are attached to them such as fence wire and electrical wiring.


----------



## JPohling (Jun 9, 2015)

you mean the sign will still be at the 4' level................that is correct


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 9, 2015)

JPohling said:
			
		

> you mean the sign will still be at the 4' level................that is correct


good catch

Thanks I corrected it


----------



## Dave Buckley (Jun 9, 2015)

no info on size of lot but proposed in residential area.


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2015)

Dave Buckley said:
			
		

> no info on size of lot but proposed in residential area.


that might be a little trouble

would they need city council or whatever you have to approve a house in a tree in a residential area???

as in I don't want that in my backyard


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 9, 2015)

NIMBY (not in my back yard) is better than BANANA (build absolutely nothing anywhere near anything)

If the treehouse design can't meet zoning for setbacks, heights, stories, etc. then some sort of discretionary permit approval is generally required. You never know, the commissioners may like and the nearby residents as well, or not.


----------



## JBI (Jun 9, 2015)

Have you called the Regional Office for DBSC yet? They may be able to provide some guidance.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 9, 2015)

I would build around the tree, with separate support. You get the same effect.

Brent.


----------

